# A note about your personal photos and watermarking



## Janice (Aug 24, 2005)

Please keep in mind that the internet is a largely public place, and any images you share are at risk for photo theft. If someone can see it, they can steal it. 

The best way to prevent theft is to clearly watermark your photo in a way that the watermark cannot be cropped out of the photo.


----------



## jeanna (Aug 24, 2005)

AMEN TO THAT!
I had to learn the hard way :*(


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 24, 2005)

that sucks!
how could someone steal someone else's pic and say it's them???? 
doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 24, 2005)

true. it even goes as far as violating copyright and identity theft, which are pretty serious. some people online just don't know how much trouble they get themselves into by doing so.

try to add a tag to your images via an image editing software [instructions here], so that in the case that you wanna report identity theft, you can show "as proof" an original unwatermarked/untagged picture which shows that you are the original owner of the stolen image. it also helps to discourage other people from using it, because they usually can't use those if another name is on them. although there are still times when they do, which sucks... but *sigh* that's the internet.


----------



## litlaur (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks for the link! That's very helpful.


----------

